# EN World's "Traffic Rank"



## Morrus (Jul 4, 2003)

I don't know if anyone is familiar with Alexa, but here's their page for EN World:

http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?q=&url=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/

EN World appears to be (at present) the 50,660 ranked site (traffic-wise).  What is very interesting, though, is that the *daily* stats generally put us around 11,000 - 12,000.  The 3 month average (the 50,660) has been steadily falling and if the daily traffic keeps up, the overall rank will eventually match it (in about 3 months).

One caveat is that these stats refer to Cyberstreet as a whole. EN World is responsible for 88% of Cyberstreet's web taffic (by that, it refers to anything under the Cyberstreet domain name, so Mortality.net is not figured into these stats as it's under the Mortality.net domain name).

The image below shows some interesting traffic trends and helps explain why the daily traffic rank is so much higher than the 3-month average.  Simply put, traffic has spiked massively recently.







Actually, it hasn't - the difference is that Alexa only recently agreed to treat enworld.org as the same site as enworld.cyberstreet.com.   Previously, it had been measuring cyberstreet.com only.  It took a ot of persuading to get them to do that!

Let's compare our traffic to some other websites.  

EN World vs. RPG.net:






Fairly similar, with EN World slightly ahead.  Note that in the past, RPG.net had higher traffic due to the measuring discrepancy mentioned above, and so their 3-month average rank is at about 35,000 - higher than us.  However, when ours settles down at around 12,000 in 3 months, we'll be ahead.  Assuming traffic remains constant, of course.

EN World vs. Gaming Report:






A vastly more marked difference.  We were ahead even when we weren't being measured properly; we're way ahead now by a long, long way.

EN World vs. RPGHost






Yeah, baby!  We even kick the ass of the whole of the largest entire RPG _network_ out there! 

EN World vs. WotC






Yikes!  That's some traffic!  WotC is getting over twice the traffic we are.  Only a small portion of that is D&D traffic, of course.

Anyway, that's all just idle curiosity.  Alexa isn't 100% accurate -- it only uses a sample in order to model all internet traffic, although that sample is pretty large.  Interesting, though!


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 4, 2003)

Hello Russell,

I would recommend you to install Webalizer on your server. Webalizer is a free, powerful, CGI-based script that will generate stats about your web page. Webalizer will only "run" once per day, and does not take up valuable resources like other stats software that update in realtime.

Webalizer: http://www.mrunix.net/webalizer/

Sample:
http://www.mrunix.net/webalizer/sample/index.html


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 4, 2003)

So basically this means the ENWorld rules.


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2003)

So if WotC gets a bit more than double EN World traffic, but much less than half of their traffic is D&D traffic, EN World gets more D&D traffic than WotC?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 5, 2003)

Now if they can sell futures in web traffic!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 5, 2003)

It's called advertising.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 5, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *So if WotC gets a bit more than double EN World traffic, but much less than half of their traffic is D&D traffic, EN World gets more D&D traffic than WotC? *




Actually, it doesn't look like the scale on the graph is linear.  It goes 1,000 -> 10,000 -> 100,000.  Looking at the individual hash-marks, it seems Wizards ranks in at about 2,500, with ENWorld at 11,000.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 5, 2003)

very interesting. i'd love to see a comparison between enworld, wizards, and stuff like www.cnn.com www.google.com and other massive sites...


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2003)

Google, CNN, ebay and sop on are probably all Top 10 sites - they get traffic that would make ours look like a very tiny drop in a very large ocean.  Go to the link above and enter them into the "comparison" box to see what I mean.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 5, 2003)

that's a great site morrus!


----------



## Dimenhydrinate (Jul 5, 2003)

Google.com SOOOO owns us. Google seems to get more hits than CNN unless I had something in my eye and misread the graph.


edited because I had an e where my a should have been.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 8, 2003)

As of today we're at #37,174 - so we're just about to overtake RPG.net which is somewhere around 32,000.  

You can see the effect of the "merging" of enworld.cyberstreet.com and enworld.org fairly clearly - if you look at the "Where do people go on cyberstreet.com?" section, you'll see that enworld.org has crept up from 0% to 12% of cyberstreet's  traffic in the last couple of days.  I expect it to increase much higher as time passes, settling down to something steady after the 3 months are up.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 10, 2003)

Now at 34,743.  Getting there!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2003)

30,540!


----------



## Mark (Jul 15, 2003)

Where do you think it will level off?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 15, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Where do you think it will level off? *




We're going for number one!!!!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Where do you think it will level off? *




Well, our "today" ranking is about 11,000, whereas our 3-month average is about 30,000.  Once we've had 3 months of daily rankings at 11,000, the 3-month average will be the same as that, I imagine.  So I'm guessing that it will level off at about 11,000 - 12,000 in a couple of months.


----------

